# which is the best model of suburbs ?



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know which suburbia is the best, but having lots of greenery is vital. Rail connections are important, but that's a tall order in most Canadian suburbia. Most of it is not dense enough although attempts are being made to intensify suburbs with mid-rises and high-rises to the point that rail becomes compelling.


*Calgary* * - Alberta*


Hazy afternoon in Calgary by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## Acosta (Jan 15, 2012)

_I use to like the North American, Australian, Newzealander, South African, Spanish, French, Italian, Belgian, Dutch, German, Brittish, Hungarian, Argentinean and Chilean models and they are very different from each one. I don't think that is a unique way to develop good suburbia. _


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tijuana (mexico)
http://www.laciudadviva.org/blogs/?p=6904


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

I do not know other country's suburb...

about Japanese suburb

The DNA of a Japanese Suburb


> Posted on December 29, 2010 by owwls
> “In many new office buildings the windows don’t open. In especially bad buildings, like the average Wal-Mart, windows are dispensed with nearly altogether. This process of disconnection from the past and the future, and from the organic patterns of weather and light, done for the sake of expedience, ends up diminishing us spiritually, impoverishing us socially, and degrading the aggregate set of cultural patterns that we call civilization.” – James Howard Kunstler, “Home from Nowhere.”
> 
> Kunstler is writing about American cities, back in 1996. His article, linked above, is an analysis of where urban planning went wrong. Reading Kunstler in Japan, I decided to apply this “new urbanism” to the town and city where I live..........................
> ...


http://thisjapaneselife.org/2010/12/29/the-dna-of-a-japanese-suburb/


of suburbs and cities
Will Galloway reports on the findings of a study on
sustainability on the urban fringe in Japan that points 
to a need for an objective re-evaluation of suburbs and 
what they have to offer.......
http://www.jlgc.org.uk/en/pdfs/casestudies/WG.pdf


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Brookline Massachusetts is the nicest suburb worldwide in my opinion. A perfect mix of city and suburb combining the best parts of each (walkable, transit accessible, great architecture, very green and leafy, very safe). Brownstone row apartments on the main streets, detached houses and green spaces on side streets.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

My home, Greenwich, Connecticut, which is 30 miles from Manhattan. It has world class shopping, beaches, polo, and is the third biggest hedge fund center globally after New York and London.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I nearly worked in Greenwich, CT looks real nice


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Greenwich and London have many links due to financial services.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Is Greenwich considered a suburb? Looks like a beautiful but exclusive retreat with the type of resort estates the Great Gatsby would entertain his partying guests.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I've seen Brookline in Boston and it's a lovely leafy area full of character. Interesting aerials, would be good to see in colour.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

skymantle said:


> Is Greenwich considered a suburb? Looks like a beautiful but exclusive retreat with the type of resort estates the Great Gatsby would entertain his partying guests.


Yes. Greenwich is a suburb with many express trains to Grand Central.


----------



## Treka (Jan 26, 2013)

isaidso said:


> I don't know which suburbia is the best, but having lots of greenery is vital. Rail connections are important, but that's a tall order in most Canadian suburbia. Most of it is not dense enough although attempts are being made to intensify suburbs with mid-rises and high-rises to the point that rail becomes compelling.
> 
> 
> *Calgary* * - Alberta*
> ...


That suburbia looks gorgeous! Are those homes for richer people?


----------



## renny de jesus (Aug 31, 2010)

_Valencia - Venezuela_


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

CNB30 said:


>


i would love to live in a street like this but with driveways..:cheers:


----------



## Paperyostrich (Aug 20, 2011)

I like dense residential areas. Areas with low density are not my thing. I like the dense European suburbs.


----------



## Ultra84 (Jun 11, 2008)

foyejstuart said:


> Well, i don't understand that this thread is about suburu cars and here members posted pictures of other city, this is disgusting for all the cars lovers. You have to post some pictures of cars and information regarding it.


:rofl:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
:rofl:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

skymantle said:


> lol, you hardly see them, at least if you live in the city. The 'deadly critters reputation', although true to a degree, is an over-exaggerated myth and hardly affects anyone.
> 
> The average house price is around AUD$615, 000 which is about 482591.00 Euros with my currency converter. However a detached house on the lake is usually more than AUD$1,000,000 and has gone over AUD$3,000,000 for premium properties. Units and townhouses average at around AUD$400,000. Rent averages at AUD$520.00 per week which is one of the highest prices in Adelaide. The Australian dollar is worth slightly more than the US dollar atm so prices are a little bit more if you were comparing in US dollars. Of course there's also cheaper housing and rent, especially property off the lake and island and in the peripheral areas, in particular areas closer to government housing. And although Australia for the most part has withstood the worst outcomes of the GFC, average real estate prices have fallen slightly over recent times, at least in South Australia they have.
> 
> ...


People pay that much to live in a mundane suburb built in the 1970s? hno: and I lol'd at every body on the water having a jetty, but can't even take their boat out of the lake? Awesome.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

RobertWalpole said:


> My home, Greenwich, Connecticut, which is 30 miles from Manhattan. It has world class shopping, beaches, polo, and is the third biggest hedge fund center globally after New York and London.


CNN / Money Magazine ranked it as the no.1 best place to live!


----------



## Harshada (May 23, 2013)

Hi :banana:

I like the Courtesy of media point.Its a really great place.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Manila-X said:


> CNN / Money Magazine ranked it as the no.1 best place to live!


Interesting. It's definitely magnificent.


----------

